# Oh 'RATS'



## Blue tongued Ben (Jul 28, 2011)

I want to know how long after leaving seed scattered about in the bushes it will take for a rat to move in really want to use my live trap. I have had rats in the garden before so there in the area. Also if u know of any tips on how to attract them or squirrels plz tell and any cool baits my fav is fatballs for the birds rats luv it.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Why do you want to attract rats & squirrels into a live catch trap???


----------



## Blue tongued Ben (Jul 28, 2011)

im just interested in how they behave


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

maybe watch a documentary then?
or read a book...


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

Blue tongued Ben said:


> im just interested in how they behave


 
if thats your reason then fair play: victory:

to be honest rats will eat anything as for squirels your best bet is bird nut mixes probably although make you put in a safe place as squirels can be shy feeders and if they feel it could be dangerous feeding from the designated spot then they will just leave it


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Blue tongued Ben said:


> im just interested in how they behave


What are you going to learn about their behaviour by catching them in a live trap??? How they behave under stress?


----------



## Sparko (Jun 30, 2010)

I call shenanigans on this one :hmm:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

sparkofgod said:


> I call shenanigans on this one :hmm:


Aww, I wanted to call shenanigans on this! :devil:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> maybe watch a documentary then?
> or read a book...


Well said!



sparkofgod said:


> I call shenanigans on this one :hmm:


And me too! :bash:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Dont trolls eat small furry critters:whistling2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

probarbly, 

but he wont have many fingers left from trolling after poking at a wild rat in a livecatch trap anyhows


----------



## animan (Sep 29, 2011)

agree that you shouldnt be trapping them you could use a camera trap then you can take photos and film without disturbing their natural behaviour.however my nan had rats in her garden but didnt want them there so she used live traps baited with choclate spread within minites of setting the traps we caught one. once we caught alot of them we relocated them onto some farmland


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

you know when i was a kid I was fascinated with livetraps, just be very very careful as a rat bite can be nastier than it sounds....


----------

